

Nice Gallery of Open Source PHP Apps - ruperp
http://open.srcphp.com

======
there
ironically, the site is using ruby on rails

~~~
ruperp
Yep, and its open source: <http://github.com/jcnetdev/opensourcerails>

------
indiejade
Interesting choice to group together open-source projects by language. . .

I guess I can see how it would be useful from a developer standpoint;
developers who are hardcore on PHP now have a place to network, showcase,
share ideas, explore the range of functionality of PHP, etc.

It's actually quite similar to the idea I had, originally, for my site.
Originally zentu was going to be a "developer network" of sorts. . .

But in the end, I thought there's more use to be had by classifying according
to end-use functionality rather than languages; however, I made sure to devote
nice, hefty sections to development frameworks, CMSes, etc:

<http://www.zentu.net/>

Not to steal thread thunder or anything. ;)

P.S. and my site certainly isn't as pretty. . .

------
jrockway
I like how the sites are presented visually, as though a pretty visual design
would imply a good application.

That's how Rails got so popular.

~~~
GavinB
Pretty and functional do have significant correlation. At this point looking
pretty (or at least clean like HN) is a basic qualification to get me as a
user.

Developers who think through clear UI are more likely to get the back end
right.

~~~
jrockway
Citation needed.

I don't really care about design; that's someone else's job. But I bet I can
code the backend fine.

------
ucdaz
It would be nice to see all the open source php projects out there once this
site picks up. Nothing like good ol' free software to stick it to the man!

~~~
dmpayton
"Nothing like good ol' free software to stick it to the man!"

Err, that's not really the point of free software. The free software movement
is more about freedom than not paying money (libre vs gratis).

You really want to stick it to the man? Pirate proprietary pay-for software.
But you wouldn't want to do anything illegal now, would you?

~~~
davidw
> Pirate proprietary pay-for software.

Beware that in some cases, that's still a net gain for the proprietary vendor:
if you weren't able to pay much for, say, Photoshop, better to have you as a
Photoshop user who will buy it at some later date, recommend it to your
friends, and otherwise participate in the Photoshop using community, rather
than, say, learn Gimp on Linux.

~~~
dmpayton
This is true, but there are many people who will always pirate no matter what.
I know people who pirate everything from Photoshop and Windows to music and
movies, not because they /can't/ pay, but because they simply don't want to.

~~~
netcan
What would they do if pirating was impossible?

Use Gimp or buy Photoshop?

~~~
dmpayton
Hypothetically speaking, both. Those that could afford it would buy it and
grumble, those that can't would use Gimp.

But this is reality, and the reality is that pirating is easy to do even with
all the DRM/anti-piracy stuff that is in place.

~~~
netcan
For those that would buy, piracy is a net loss for the company.

For those that would use open source, it's a net a loss.

It's like the old saying: "Only thing worse then being talked about.."

Only thing worse then being pirated is not being pirated.

------
richtaur
I prefer: <http://opensourcecms.com/>

------
thomasmallen
Stole the PCLinuxOS logo.

~~~
blogimus
Well it appears that they didn't copy it, so if they stole it, they did it
well, as I only recognize the similarity of a blue circle, which is pretty
generic.

I'd say the logo looks more like the Nissan Motor Company logo.

~~~
shaunxcode
If anything I'd say it's a rip off of The Germs logo.

~~~
blogimus
The Germs logo and PCLinuxOS logo are closer than the srcphp logo and The
Germs logo. But given that they are all variations of blue circles, there have
to be thousands of companies/organizations (At least) with a variation of the
blue circle, chopped or whole.

[Edit] I did a quick search. They are all stolen from Blue Circle Industries.
See for yourself:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Circle_Industries>

But really, probably not. Someone else must have had it before.

~~~
stcredzero
Really, the logo should've been implemented in Logo.

